# Favorite recordings on the naxos label



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

There is a sell on arkiv, and I wanted to scoop some up... but there are so many to choose from. What recordings do you like?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

The Tveitt I've gotten from them has been excellent. Do get the Hundrad Hardintonar suites with Bjarte Engeland conducting. And his music for wind ensemble. Also I rather liked Marin Alsop's Miraculous Mandarin. And Northern Sinfonia's CD with Ives 3 and The Unanswered Question.
There is also a CD with Stravinsky's chamber music, the suite from Histoire du Soldat, Renard (English version), and the Three Pieces for Clarinet. It's wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Get the recording of Haydn's Creation, I believe with Speier conducting (I may be wrong). Also, Slatkin's recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

These are wonderful I think :


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some suggestions.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think Petrenko's _Manfred Symphony_ is on Naxos, and it's the absolute best recording of it.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the recs, out of what I did not have and what I'm interested in plus a couple of others that I wanted I placed my order:

That Pärt rec inspired me, but I didn't want to buy a cd with the same work several times over! So I went with this instead:









I used to have a recording of The Pines of Rome, but not anymore (and it was in poor sound), plus I've heard Bátiz in concert and he is very energetic!









I was really close to choosing that Bruckner recording that Conor mentioned... but I realized that I wrote off Ives too quick a few years back and I should try him again









This is all me, I lost my recording (due to an hd crash) of the Neruda concerto, plus can't get enough of that classic Hummel:









And someone on another forum rec'd Roussel:









btw I have that Haydn Creation recording, it is excellent, and I've even planned on giving it a listen this week! Thanks everyone for the recs, that really helped out. Especially enjoyed the detailed reviews of Art Rock.


----------



## Lucas Vigor (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't pick any single one...so far everything I have received from this label is excellent! The recording quality on these discs is simply phenomenal! Naxos is probably the hottest label going right now! I have over 60 Naxos discs, and plan to get more. I am really digging their "american classics" series the best. being a big Ives fan, I would suggest any of the Naxos Ives discs except the ones with the "songs" on them...they are a little hard to take...but start out with the Holidays symphonies. Excellent!


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

These are my two favorites thus far, though there are several more that I enjoy regularly:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I think Petrenko's _Manfred Symphony_ is on Naxos, and it's the absolute best recording of it.












This one is better :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tintner's Bruckner cycle is what got me into Bruckner's music.










I've also been happy with their Joseph Kraus cycle - kind of like Haydn but with his own voice. I have Volumes 2 and 3.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> This one is better :tiphat:


I've just listened to that one and can confirm that you are wrong


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I've just listened to that one and can confirm that you are wrong


This DGG recording is one of the few which is really going deep in the dark notes (I have to put the chairs back to their place after playing this CD). Pletnev is as cool (almost icy) as only Russians (Mravinsky) are able to, his overall & detail control is marvellous and the Russian National Orchestra has top class discipline. The R.L.P.O & Petrenko do fine, the price is a bargain, but .... OK, we happen to differ in opinion. :tiphat:


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Brahms*- Hungarian Dances with Istvan Bogar

*Haydn*- String Quartets (multiple volumes) with the Kodaly Quartet

various recordings of medieval music with Ensemble Unicorn, Oxford Camerata, Oni Wytars Ensemble, etc...

Antoni Wit's recordings of *Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Karlowicz, Szymanowski*, and even *Olivier Messiaen's* Turangalîla Symphony

*Martinu*- Epic of Gilgamesh

*Duparch*- Songs (Paul Groves)

*Canteloube*- Chants d'Auvergne with Veronique Gens

Where Naxos is especially strong is in the area of recording music that is largely ignored by the bigger labels. Among some of the strongest of these I'd include:

*Takemitsu*- Piano Music; Toward the Sea, Rain Tree, etc...

*Rautavaara*- Symphony 7, Cantus Articus, etc...

*James MacMillian*- Seven Last Words from the Cross

*John Tavener*- Lament for Jerusalem

*Charles Griffes*- The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan

*Roy Harris*- Symphonies

*Alan Hovhaness*- various works

*Walter Piston*- Symphonies

*George Crumb*- Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death

*William Bolcolm*- Songs of Innocence and of Experience, numerous other works

*John Corigliano*- Circus Maximus, etc...

*David Diamond*- Symphonies and Concertos

*Ned Rorem*- various orchestral music

*Joseph Schwantner*- Sparrows, Music of Amber, etc...

*Eric Whitacre*- Choral Music

*Daniel Catan*- Rappaccini's Daughter

*Granados, Casals, Blancafort, etc*...- Song of the Stars

Lorenzo Palomo- Cantos del alma, Andalusian Nocturnes, Spanish Songs, etc...

*Carl Rutti*- Requiem

*Markopoulos*- The Liturgy of Orpheus


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...


I don't think its accurate to make a blanket statement like this...like any other label Naxos has their hits and misses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I almost forgot - Marin Alsop's recordings of Samuel Barber's Orchestral Works. They are all great, but I particularly like the Violin Concerto.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...

Such comments are usually voiced by beginners whose music collection centers upon the Romantic repertoire... which Naxos is admittedly not the strongest in. Yet beyond their budget price, the label offers many stellar recordings... equal or superior to the higher priced labels. The Kodaly quartet recordings of Haydn's quartet are the go-to standard. The Canteloube _Chants d'Auvergne_ with Veronique Gens is equal to any number of the finest performances. The same can be said of Duparch's songs with Paul Groves. Antoni Wit's recordings of Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Karlowicz, Szymanowski are unmatched... and certainly there are any number of other examples. Beyond this, Naxos offers the only access to a great deal of music... especially modern and contemporary composers: Ned Rorem, David Diamond, Alan Hovhaness, Walter Piston, George Crumb, Daniel Catan, British song writers, Modern and Contemporary Spanish composers, etc... I may have more recordings on EMI, DG, Harmonia Mundi, Chandos, and a few other labels, but Naxos certainly makes up a good portion od my collection... and the recordings I have are in no way a poor man's cousin to the rest of my collection.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...


Such comments reveal the relatively inexperienced classical music listener.

Naxos make up about 10% to 15% of my recordings. Their HIP recordings are often comparable with premium labels, and at times even have premium label performers doing the performances. As for the Romantic and later periods, the CDs that I do have are fine, for example their set of Mahler symphonies done by Antoni Wit.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As for the Romantic and later periods, the CDs that I do have are fine, for example their set of Mahler symphonies done by Antoni Wit.

There are undoubtedly exceptions... especially if Wit is involved. I have also heard some really good things about their recent Sibelius recordings. I should also mention that I found this recording of Handel's Messiah to be quite marvelous...










... in spite of the fact that I own 4 other far more expensive recordings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Such comments reveal the relatively inexperienced classical music listener.


No. 

True, I like some, but I'm disenchanted with them now. I have 6 CDs. And I'm never getting that cycle again, except for the fact they've recorded really rare things other classical groups haven't got to yet.

But ok ok, they're good for small composers, and if they can hire good performers.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> This DGG recording is one of the few which is really going deep in the dark notes (I have to put the chairs back to their place after playing this CD). Pletnev is as cool (almost icy) as only Russians (Mravinsky) are able to, his overall & detail control is marvellous and the Russian National Orchestra has top class discipline. The R.L.P.O & Petrenko do fine, the price is a bargain, but .... OK, we happen to differ in opinion. :tiphat:


Sonically, it is better and clearer than Petrenko's, but _musically_, I would go so far as to say that he absolutely ruins the last movement with his peculiar tempos :/


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one that liked Higginbottom's Messiah! Awesome.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> No.
> 
> True, I like some, but I'm disenchanted with them now. I have 6 CDs. And I'm never getting that cycle again, except for the fact they've recorded really rare things other classical groups haven't got to yet.
> 
> But ok ok, they're good for small composers, and if they can hire good performers.




Small composers like Haydn? Their CD's of Haydn's string quartets are probably the best in the market.


----------



## Lucas Vigor (Apr 3, 2011)

,....or their album of the Bartok string quartets....it gets played on my stereo a LOT!

Every CD I have from them has expert sound quality...really good bass drums and tympani! Can totally shake the room!

I also have Howard Hanson, Walter Piston...and these are some of my faves!


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...


If you view their downloadable PDF catalog, you will find that many of their works have received various awards, if not very good ratings.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahhh Naxos... the generic Walmart brand of Classical music...


Sorry this shows a deplorable ignorance and snobbery. There are plenty of recordings on Naxos that are very fine and have won awards and plaudits.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

The ongoing Penderecki and Lutoslawski recordings. Tyberg symphony 3. The complete W. Schuman symphonies. The Zwillich recordings. And there are many more, especially if you have access to Naxos Historical.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL I guess this is what I get for posting at the top of the page.

Personally, my views aren't changed. I'm still avoiding Naxos, for a certain composer. But never mind me.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL I guess this is what I get for posting at the top of the page.
> 
> Personally, my views aren't changed. I'm still avoiding Naxos, for a certain composer. But never mind me.


I see no need for anyone to worry. We all have our opinions. I give Naxos more credit. My opinion is that ten percent of the Naxos catalogue is worth listening to, and ten percent of that is worth owning. Which probably isn't too different from any label's catalogue. That said, here are six Naxos favorites.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

My current favorite CDs from Naxos are the Pietari Inkinen Sibelius cycle. Third CD (2nd symphony) is coming out soon!


----------

